# VOSTOK Komandierskie 650541 (MMW 01)



## TOPAZ

.
VOSTOK Komandierskie 650541:









Specifications
Movement: VOSTOK 2431, 31 Jewels (automatic winding)
Accuracy: -20 +60 sec/day
Power reserve: about 31 hrs.
Case: stainless steel, diameter 41 mm without crown, thickness 15 mm, Lug to lug size 49 mm
Crystal: plastic, domed
Strap: 20 mm, stainless steel
Waterproof: 200 m water resistant
Prize: 78 € + tax (DE: 12 €) - no shipping fees

Ordered the watch from MERANOM: https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/vostok-watch-komandirskie-650541.html

Some impressions:








































And a shot showing the watch at the wrist ...








Damn - forgot again to adjust the date.

Cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## mihecz

This is the watch I'm seriously considering. I'm waiting for a reply from Meranom if it possible to swap the bezel with the one from 650539. That would give it a second time zone.


----------



## Afka

Very nice pictures and good post, thank you, Michael!

This is very interesting and nice watch. A true surprise in a Komandirskie line.

Many years *Vostok* has two main watch brands:
*Amphibia* - diver watches, stainless steel, famous Amphibia case construction, 200m water protection
*Komandirskie* - casual military look watches, chrome plated brass, 30 m water protection.

Now, this watch has 650 Amphibia case and Komandirskie dial, kind of a crossbreed!

There was a discussion in forum.watch.ru where some Russian collectors were very angry and didn't understand, why Vostok is mixing two clearly defined brands.


----------



## Afka

What we see here is a 24h diver watch, very rare species, try to find another one. That's why the original bezel is diver's countdown bezel, needed for a diver watch.


----------



## ned-ludd

mihecz said:


> I'm waiting for a reply from Meranom if it possible to swap the bezel with the one from 650539. That would give it a second time zone.





Afka said:


> What we see here is a 24h diver watch, very rare species, try to find another one. That's why the original bezel is diver's countdown bezel, needed for a diver watch.


I've been torn on this matter since acquiring the 650541. I'd like a second time zone and I'm not a diver but Afka's argument for keeping the diver flavour is sound. On my three other Komandirskies I replaced the bezels because I hated them. This bezel, however, is quite pleasing and the black gives the watch visual weight. The 650539 bezel would lighten it it too much, I think.
So unless a much better alternative comes along (e.g. a black one with a matching font) I think I'll leave my 650541 as is.


----------



## ned-ludd

Has anyone else found the lower edges of the case and the inside of the lugs of their 650451 to be quite sharp? They feel like they've been left unfinished after machining.
I'm considering taking to them with some emery paper to soften them before they do me damage.


----------



## Watchbreath

You measure between 2 and 8 or 10 and 4, not as shown.


----------



## Ftumch

ned-ludd said:


> On my three other Komandirskies I replaced the bezels because I hated them.


What are the bezel options for a Vostok? Is there a custom market like there is for Seikos?


----------



## ned-ludd

Ftumch said:


> What are the bezel options for a Vostok? Is there a custom market like there is for Seikos?


It appears there is. The subject was touched upon in another thread last year.

All of my bezels (search for 'vostok bezel') and inserts (for Seiko 6xxx etc.) came from the bay. They're all the same size - including the 605451 according to my calipers - but if you'd rather not risk getting the wrong size, Meranom sells some complete and quite possibly guarantees they'll fit your watch.

Then there's the famous yobokies who may still be around and able to help.


----------



## Ftumch

ned-ludd said:


> All of my bezels (search for 'vostok bezel') and inserts (for Seiko 6xxx etc.)


My bezelology is terrible. Does that mean most Seiko 6xxx bezels will fit most Vostoks?


----------



## ned-ludd

Ftumch said:


> My bezelology is terrible. Does that mean most Seiko 6xxx bezels will fit most Vostoks?


I'm no expert/bezelologist: my experience is based solely on buying just a few bezels and inserts. From what I see, however, it does appear that most after-market bezels for Vostoks are designed to take Seiko inserts.

Here are my bezels, along with the seller's title for them, which may help you track down similar ones.

"BEZEL INSERT GMT FOR SEIKO 6105,7002,6309,7S26,6309,6306,7002,8000 BLUE/RED"
"Stainless steel bezel without insert to all Vostok watches"














"BEZEL INSERT GMT FOR SEIKO 6105,7002,6309,7S26,6309,6306,7002,8000 BLACK PART"
"BEZEL to VOSTOK Vostok Amphibian watches without insert"














Note that the above have flat inserts. The 650541 has a sloping insert which is obviously a different type. I have no experience (yet) with buying or fitting these so can't offer any advice. All the bezel units are, however, the same diameter and overall height according to my measurements, so they should be interchangeable.


----------



## Ftumch

ned-ludd said:


> I'm no expert/bezelologist: my experience is based solely on buying just a few bezels and inserts. From what I see, however, it does appear that most after-market bezels for Vostoks are designed to take Seiko inserts.


Thanks!

That gives Vostoks some interesting flavour.


----------



## gradient

Looks right up my alley. Ordered!


----------



## Ftumch

Incidentally, is it pronounced “comm-and-erski” or “commander-ski”?


----------



## igorEE

Hi everyone,

First post here - I've been lurking around for a few weeks. I bought this watch from meranom a few weeks ago to join my humble 24 hour watch collection and im really pleased! It's been on my wrist ever since it arrived, and so far it seems to be around +2 sec\day which is amazing! I know meranom supposedly regulates the watches before sending them out but I wasn't expecting it to be this accurate! Im also thinking about a 24 hour bezel.

From what I understand this is really an amphibia with a komandirskie bezel? Just out of curiosity, do you think this dial and mechanism could be transplanted and fit into other amphibia cases?

Cheers,
Igor


----------



## JAEGER003

Here's a question for y'all: has anybody seen someplace doing custom dials for the Kommanderskies like they do for Seikos (e.g., Dagaz)? 

I'd #[email protected]#[email protected]% love to get hold of a noon-top (1800 right) face for my K-35 but i can't find anyplace that does custom 24-faces for the Kommanderskies. 

I can find a few customized faces for the Amphibias, but not the Kommanderskies. 

Any thoughts? I mean, with the dearth of affordable automatic 24-hour watches out there I bet there would be at least a small market for such a thing...

--Jaeger


----------



## Steve24h

Anyone have any recommendation as to what bezel you can swap on to the 650541 (besides the one from the x39) to get that secondary timezone functionality, even if it's a seiko. And how do you go about doing so? just pry off the original and push on the new one? Seriously considering ordering one if I can get the bezel situation figured out.


----------



## igorEE

I've ordered a boris bezel from ebay and a 24 hour dagaz insert to get the second time zone. The insert is here but the bezel is still travelling. I'll let you know how it goes once i get the bezel, but in principle you can fit any bezel meant for amphibias and then use inserts for seiko 007 watches. Otherwise you can order a 24 hour bezel from meranom - i asked Dmitry and he confirmed it would fit on this komandirskie. With buying the bezels, you just must be careful to buy the bezel which will clear the crown on the 650 case. All bezels with the "half edge" (undercut) should fit, but not all "full edge" bezels will clear the crown. 
Hope that helps.
Igor


----------



## r-gordon-7

I have a Vostok Komandirskie K-35. My goal is to retain its bezel's distinctive stock appearance as much as possible, but with 24 hour bezel markings to track a second time zone. Below is a photo of my stock Vostok Komandirskie K-35 and the two replacement bezels and the one ceramic insert I have for it to date. So far, the replacement bezel on the upper left (bought on eBay from an Israeli vendor) comes closest to the look I'm seeking. In fact, it does come pretty close. However, ideally, I'm still really hoping for a replacement 24 hour bezel closer in appearance to the K-35's distinctive stock bezel with its especially distinctive larger saw-tooth "crenellation-like" outer circumference. Engraved 24 hour markings right on the bezel (like on the stock elapsed time dive bezel) would be best, but as that's probably far too wishful thinking, I'd be happy to go with one that, like the two replacement bezels I already have, takes the 007 GMT ceramic insert I already have. At some point I'll probably give up waiting for something closer to the ideal look I'm waiting for and just swap out the stock bezel for the one on the upper left I already have and use the ceramic insert I already have. Though, at least for the time being, I'm content to continue waiting for the elusive "closer to perfect" replacement I've been unable to find so far...


----------



## port9nka

JAEGER003 said:


> Here's a question for y'all: has anybody seen someplace doing custom dials for the Kommanderskies like they do for Seikos (e.g., Dagaz)?
> 
> I'd #[email protected]#[email protected]% love to get hold of a noon-top (1800 right) face for my K-35 but i can't find anyplace that does custom 24-faces for the Kommanderskies.
> 
> I can find a few customized faces for the Amphibias, but not the Kommanderskies.
> 
> Any thoughts? I mean, with the dearth of affordable automatic 24-hour watches out there I bet there would be at least a small market for such a thing...
> 
> --Jaeger


г
I have k-35 model. No 12 on top for k-35 seen all over russian forums. The easiest way is to buy dial and reprint it manually using pad printing. (not cheap but possible)


----------



## Tornadohead

This issue confused me as well. I don't know why they did it, but the longer I keep this watch, the more it grows on me.


----------



## Tornadohead

Yes! I, too, have noticed this on mine (I have the exact same). However, due to the back pushing the case off of my wrist a bit, I never really noticed this when wearing.
But yes, I'm thinking of hitting it with the dremel or emery paper.


----------



## gradient

Nit picking aside, this watch is another big win in the 24h watch world for Vostok.

Great job guys, keep em coming!


----------



## freq019

Yes I was just going post this same question. Anyone have a good suggestion on breaking the edges?


ned-ludd said:


> Has anyone else found the lower edges of the case and the inside of the lugs of their 650451 to be quite sharp? They feel like they've been left unfinished after machining.
> I'm considering taking to them with some emery paper to soften them before they do me damage.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

freq019 said:


> Anyone have a good suggestion on breaking the edges?


I burnished them with the rounded edge of a pair of small steel scissors. It's less likely to cause scratches than using a file or emery paper.


----------



## TOPAZ

.
>>> *UPDATE* <<<

I mounted a glass bottom to the watch:
.








cheers, Michael
b-)


----------



## igorEE

I just wanted to report back that a full edge (no lip) boris bezel fits on the 650 case without interfering with the crown. Will try to post some photos later!


----------



## igorEE

Trying to attach an image...









The dial is relumed so the numbers glow as well
Crystal retaining ring painted red
Black paddle hands by Favinov 
Boris bezel 
Dagaz insert 
Barton silicon strap

Future plans: Change the date wheel to black, glass blast the case and get it PVD coated black.

I realise the look is "hate it or love it" but I live! 
Cheers, 
-Igor


----------



## audiomagnate

igorEE said:


> Trying to attach an image...
> 
> View attachment 13282223
> 
> 
> The dial is relumed so the numbers glow as well
> Crystal retaining ring painted red
> Black paddle hands by Favinov
> Boris bezel
> Dagaz insert
> Barton silicon strap
> 
> Future plans: Change the date wheel to black, glass blast the case and get it PVD coated black.
> 
> I realise the look is "hate it or love it" but I live!
> Cheers,
> -Igor


Well there you go. I'm not sure about the red retaining ring but the rest of it works.


----------



## Ipse

Arrived yesterday...excuse the [email protected] Pic :-d


----------



## pacorolex

TOPAZ said:


> .
> VOSTOK Komandierskie 650541:
> 
> View attachment 12967475
> 
> 
> Specifications
> Movement: VOSTOK 2431, 31 Jewels (automatic winding)
> Accuracy: -20 +60 sec/day
> Power reserve: about 31 hrs.
> Case: stainless steel, diameter 41 mm without crown, thickness 15 mm, Lug to lug size 49 mm
> Crystal: plastic, domed
> Strap: 20 mm, stainless steel
> Waterproof: 200 m water resistant
> Prize: 78 € + tax (DE: 12 €) - no shipping fees
> 
> Ordered the watch from MERANOM: https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/vostok-watch-komandirskie-650541.html
> 
> Some impressions:
> View attachment 12967477
> 
> 
> View attachment 12967479
> 
> 
> View attachment 12967481
> 
> 
> View attachment 12967483
> 
> 
> View attachment 12967485
> 
> 
> And a shot showing the watch at the wrist ...
> View attachment 12967489
> 
> 
> Damn - forgot again to adjust the date.
> 
> Cheers, Michael
> b-)


Waiting for mine... thanks for the review!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse

Still loving mine and playing with straps


----------



## dannyking

TOPAZ said:


> .
> VOSTOK Komandierskie 650541:
> 
> View attachment 12967475
> 
> 
> Specifications
> Movement: VOSTOK 2431, 31 Jewels (automatic winding)
> Accuracy: -20 +60 sec/day
> Power reserve: about 31 hrs.
> Case: stainless steel, diameter 41 mm without crown, thickness 15 mm, Lug to lug size 49 mm
> Crystal: plastic, domed
> Strap: 20 mm, stainless steel
> Waterproof: 200 m water resistant
> Prize: 78 € + tax (DE: 12 €) - no shipping fees
> 
> Ordered the watch from MERANOM: https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/vostok-watch-komandirskie-650541.html
> 
> Some impressions:
> View attachment 12967477
> 
> 
> View attachment 12967479
> 
> 
> View attachment 12967481
> 
> 
> View attachment 12967483
> 
> 
> View attachment 12967485
> 
> 
> And a shot showing the watch at the wrist ...
> View attachment 12967489
> 
> 
> Damn - forgot again to adjust the date.
> 
> Cheers, Michael
> b-)


Nice. Did not know that Vostok made a 24 hour watch. Looking to order myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benzo

Igor,

Apparently, nobody has responded to your question about putting the 24 hour movement in question into other amphibia cases. I am interested in doing so because I like my 40mm rounded amphibia case with the winding stem guards and polished finish. If this mod is possible, could it be done with just basic watchmakers tools by a person (me) who has never done such a modification before? And last, if I, as a careful reasonably handy amateur did do this, would the water seals still work, or would new seals be required?

Any suggestions from you gents and ladies familiar with Vostok internals would be greatly appreciated.


Regards,


Bob


----------



## ned-ludd

This is my 'Amphidirskie' 090541 I had Meranom assemble for me last year.









The 2431 movement will drop straight into many Vostok cases (here it's in an 090 Amphibia) but not all.

Judging purely from the external dimensions I suspect the 2431 will fit inside the 060, 110 and 120 cases (the only ones with crown guards).
It's the stock _dials _where you might run into trouble.

Meranom can confirm what's possible.

As to doing it yourself, it's easier, less risky and cheaper to get Meranom to do it for you; assuming their parts are what you want.


----------



## Benzo

Thank you very much Ned, for the good advice. I like your handle, as I too am a bit of a Luddite at times.

My problem is that my Amphibia and my Komandierskie with the 24 hour dial did not come directly from Meranom. Too late to have Meranom put together one I would like. And on its site, I didn't see a "create-your-own" option?

My Amphibia has the winding stem guards and the downturned lugs that I desire. The Kommandierskie has no stem guards and the flatter case with the lugs sticking out in the breeze that just doesn't fit my small wrist well.

My further goal is to put a 24 hour bezel insert on the watch and turn it into a poor mans' Rolex GMT. The watch would be even easier to interpret than the GMT once one gets used to telling time in a 24 hour format. I was a USAF pilot in my youth and could have used such a timepiece back then while flying overseas.

Unless any competent local watchmaker can make the movement switch for me, I suppose I will attempt it myself...after buying tools that probably cost as much as another watch. Ha!

Again, thanks for the advice.

Bob


----------



## bvannier

Good morning,
I really love that watch, especially with spare parts that runs this watch quasi unique!


----------



## bvannier

Good morning,
I really love that watch, especially with spare parts that runs this watch quasi unique!
View attachment 13842457
View attachment 13842457

I wish I can change the back, keeping this watch still waterproof
Regards


----------



## bvannier

Sorry for the double post... I don't know how to delete or modify!
Regards from an old man


----------



## bvannier

Sorry for the double post... I don't know how to delete or modify!
Regards from an old man


----------



## bvannier

TOPAZ said:


> .
> >>> *UPDATE* <<<
> 
> I mounted a glass bottom to the watch:
> .
> View attachment 13277333
> 
> 
> cheers, Michael
> b-)


Dear Sir,
You did what I was trying to do! I don't know where did you find this bottom glass. May be you can send me a link in PM?
Is your watch still waterproof? Any idea where to find a "golden" turning mechanism?
Think you
Best Regards


----------



## paulhotte

I don't know much about it but I will love to be enlightened..


----------



## Benzo

Hello again folks,

My model 650541 arrived recently and I have a few observations:

When it arrived it was not operating after a gentle hand wind and rocking back and forth for some time. After several quite firm whacks into the palm of my hand it is running fine now. I felt like an obstetrician smacking the derriere of a baby after delivery. So far, the watch is a quite accurate baby.

I like the dial design a lot. No sailboats, no scuba dudes, no garish radio operator's markings, no texturing. Just the numbers that one needs to tell time and a few advertisements for Vostok.

The watch case is not my cup of tea. Very sharp edges all around, as noted by others. The inner edges could carve wood and the outer points of the bracelet lugs are probably sharp enough to cut glass. This give new meaning to the phrase "tool watch".

The bracelet clasp is easy to accidently disconnect during normal wear, although sizing it to my wrist was not difficult.

Regarding bezel inserts, I tried both versions, beveled and flat in identical bezels. Surprisingly, the beveled one works, and tends to negate the humped look of the crystal a bit. The font on one beveled insert is much larger than the font of the watch itself, which makes it look a little goofy...to Rolexy perhaps. My other 24 hour bezel insert is probably a better choice? See photos.

My hope is to put (or have someone else put) the movement of my 650541 into a very nice stem guarded case off of another Amphibia I own. Within my capability, I measured the dimensions of both cases and they are identical. Case back cover and the notched dissemble ring diameter, watch dial diameter (a bit difficult to measure), standard bezel fitting, etc are all the same. Has anyone tried such a movement swap yet? Just the movement, not dial or hands. Can a local watchmaker perhaps unfamiliar with Russian watches do this for a price less than the watch itself?

My other hope is that the two photos I think I attached are part of this thread contribution.

Thanks, in advance, for the help,

Bob


----------



## ned-ludd

bvannier said:


> I don't know where did you find this bottom glass.


If you search for 'vostok glass' on the 'bay you'll find them easily.

Two different heights are commonly available. They claim to be rated for 5ATM (50m) and 10ATM (100m) respectively but sadly I forget which is the 5ATM and which the 10ATM one.









An original caseback on the left is 4.4mm high. The middle glass back is 5.6mm and the one on the right is 6.3mm.

So obviously they increase the original 15mm case thickness to as much as 17mm! This difference will be even more pronounced if you wear the watch on a NATO band (though why you'd wear a NATO over a glass back...).



bvannier said:


> Is your watch still waterproof?


Komandirskies are rated for 100m so 10ATM makes no difference but if you put either on a 200m Amphibia case you're not going to be scuba diving with it again.


----------



## ned-ludd

Benzo said:


> My hope is to put (or have someone else put) the movement of my 650541 into a very nice stem guarded case off of another Amphibia I own.


That Amphibia case looks like a 120, into which the 2431 movement fits. I'm not, however, so sure about the dial from the 650541 fitting the 120.

It may be a simple drop-in swap but as always you'd be best asking Dmitry at Meranom about the possibility of doing this.


----------



## TOPAZ

bvannier said:


> Dear Sir,
> You did what I was trying to do! I don't know where did you find this bottom glass. May be you can send me a link in PM?
> Is your watch still waterproof? Any idea where to find a "golden" turning mechanism?
> Think you
> Best Regards


try this LINK for the glass bottom.

;-)


----------



## Benzo

Hello all,

I'm the guy that asked about putting the Komandierskie 650541 movement and dial into an Amphibia 120 case. Took both watches to a local gent and he did the swap in about 10 minutes with no problems whatsoever. So, if you don't like the 650541 case (like me) a smaller, better finished 120 type case is a viable option. 

Bob


----------



## Benzo

Hello again folks,

So here is what I came up with after a movement swap from the original case into a 120 size case. I added a thick bezel from the Ukraine to make the watch more solid, or complete in profile. See picture.

My last question to you who know:
I had great difficulty installing the bezel on the case, and suspect it was because the copper-colored steel wire friction gizmo was not seated correctly in the bezel before my many attempts. Now, the bezel turns with some difficulty (a good thing perhaps), but only through around 90 degrees or so. I don't want to force it any farther.

I am suggesting to myself that I need to pop the bezel off and install a new wire. Don't know where to find aftermarket wires. Any thoughts?

Bob

M


----------



## ned-ludd

Benzo said:


> I am suggesting to myself that I need to pop the bezel off and install a new wire. Don't know where to find aftermarket wires. Any thoughts?


https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...-and-komandirskie-bezel-retainer-springs.html


----------



## MCHB

I just ordered one of these watches and a black zulu band with stainless hardware to replace the stock metal band with. It'll be my first mechanical watch!


----------



## TOPAZ

.
VOSTOK enlarged the K-65 family ...

*Komandirskie 650546*:








*Komandirskie 650547*:








pics "borrowed" from VOSTOKINC.COM

Best regards, Michael
b-)


----------



## igorEE

Hi Benzo, i see you already had the cases swapped for you. I did the same myself yesterday with a different Vostok watch though. From my understanding, all amphibia and komandirskie dials and cases are compatible with each other. The problem is that some cases have longer crown stems than others. Hence you must always keep the crown and crown stem with the case, not with the movement. My swap went pretty smoothly, re-inserting the crown was the most finicky part. I had to be very careful how to handle the dial and movement once removed from case to ensure not to damage the dial accidentally. This was the first time i opened a watch, so as long as you have steady hands you'll can do it too.

In regards to bezels, you can buy vostok bezel replacement springs from meranom or the bay. The standard spring is copper 0.5mm thickness. You can find stainless steel in 0.4 and 0.5 on the bay. The 0.4 mm will allow you to pop the bezel on very easily but it might cause the bezel to rotate very freely. The 0.5 mm springs can be a real pain to adjust in order to be able to pop the bezel back on. I spent an hour yesterday re-shaping the angles on the spring to get it so that i can pop a new bezel ON and have it rotate just right. It is possible but may take patience. 

Hope that helps as a reference,
Cheers,
Igor


----------



## igorEE

Benzo,
I also sometimes resort to using a crystal press to press the bezel on. It all has to do with how the tension spring angles are adjusted. If I can not get the bezel to press on even with the crystal press, i can usually see where the tension spring is being mangled and adjust it there before trying again. I also always have spare tension springs in the parts bin as I have mangled many of them beyond recognition. There's nothing more frustrating than having to order a 0.5 dollar part and wait for a few weeks for it to arrive so you can try out a new bezel, so I suggest everyone should have a stock of a few bezel springs if you're playing with komandirskies and amphibias.

Cheers,
Igor


----------



## Benzo

Hello Igor,

The watchmaker that did the case swap for me did indeed mention the winding stem vs. case type issue.

Thank you very much for the information regarding bezel springs. I ordered a ten-pack of springs in anticipation of having problems making my project watch bezel work better. Rather than having opposable thumbs, I am all thumbs sometimes.

I do own a couple of much more expensive watches, but the one pictured earlier has become my favorite one to wear regularly. Now I just have to swap case backs to make things copasetic . Komandirski on the watch face and Amphibia on the case back? Sacrilege !

Again, thanks to you all the others for the help.

Benzo


----------



## MCHB

It got here yesterday and after a month and a half in transit it was ticking when I opened the box. I immediately took it off the metal band it came on and put it onto a Nato! It's my first mechanical and also my first automatic watch! I'm also ridiculously happy it came with english instructions lol! ^_^


----------



## bvannier

At least... I have the watch I wanted!


----------



## linuxs

Little mod









Inviato dal mio moto x4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## that guy

Just got my K. So far so good. I was kind of disappointed in the stock bracelet. Might source a new one in the future. Also contemplating a bezel swap or even dropping the whole movement into a non-diver Vostok case. Anyone try that yet?


----------



## that guy

View attachment 14189295


Just got my K. So far so good. I was kind of disappointed in the stock bracelet. Might source a new one in the future. Also contemplating a bezel swap or even dropping the whole movement into a non-diver Vostok case. Anyone try that yet?


----------



## lawmanhdg

TOPAZ said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> >> *UPDATE* <<<
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted a glass bottom to the watch:
> .
> View attachment 13277333
> 
> 
> cheers, Michael
> b-)
Click to expand...

Where did you get that glass caseback from, sir??


----------



## ned-ludd

lawmanhdg said:


> Where did you get that glass caseback from, sir??


Keep reading the thread.


----------



## TOPAZ

lawmanhdg said:


> Where did you get that glass caseback from, sir??


try this link: VOSTOK Glasboden 10 ATM für Taucheruhr Uhr Boden Edelstahl no Lünette Bezel | eBay


----------

